# Trigger point coding for paraspinal muscles



## karmstrong (May 15, 2015)

Good Afternoon,

I was wondering if trigger point injections for paraspinal should be broken up into paracervical, parathoracic, and paralumbar or if they can be counted at each vertebra level. Like, if the Doctor does three trigger points injections at the thoracic level at T2 and T3 bilaterally would that count as 2 muscle groups or 4? I have a diagram and it looks like there is actually an individual small muscle at each vertebra but I'm not sure. Please help!


----------

